# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة من الطرائف

## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

قصيدة من الطرائف 
أيا ذا الفضائل واللام حاء=====ويا ذا المكارم والميم هاء
ويا أنجب الناس والباء سين=====ويا ذا الصيانة والصاد خاء
ويا أكتب الناس والتاء ذال=====ويا أعلم الناس والعين ظاء
تجود على الكل والدال راء=====فأنت السخى ويتلوه فاء 

هذه الأبيات تنسب للشيخ على بن عبد الخالق القرنى  حفظه الله وهو كما تعلمون من  أبلغ المعاصرين .

----------


## العفالقي

لا أدري ولكني قرأتها قديماً قبل أن أعرف الشيخ علي فلعلها من منقوله .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للعلم فقد سبق إلى ذلك الشعراء منذ أكثر من ألف سنة
فمثلا ها هوذا شاعر اليتيمة (يتيمة الدهر) أبو يوسف يعقوب بن أحمد بن محمد
يقول هاجيا : 
وقال لي أبو حسنٍ  كريـم**فقلت الميم هاء في العباره 
وما لجلاله أهجـوه  لكـن**رأيت الكلب يرمى بالحجاره 
 وصاحب اليتيمة (أبو منصور الثعالبي) ؛ توفي سنة 429 هـ 

******************************

وهذه أيضاً
قصيد)مَدْح!) في كاتب ليبرالي
قصيدة أهداها الشاعر ظافر السيف لموقع الدرر السنية

أيا كاتبـــــــــــ  ا طاب فيك الرجاء --وطابت مســـــاعيك والطاء خاء 
كتبت الروايـــــــــ  ــة والراء غين --وكان الثنـــــــــا منك والثاء خاء 
بليغ كما قيل والغيــــــــــ  ـــن دال--خبيــــــــــر نعم أنت والراء ثاء 
جميـــــــــل بلا شك والجيم عيـن --كريم بفعلك والميــــــــــ  ـــم هاء 
كتبت ســـــــطورك واللام قاف --بفهم ســــــــــــلي  م بغير انتـــهاء 
عظيم المبــــــــادئ والظــاء قاف --ســـــــــــليم العبارة والميم طاء 
أميـــــــــــر الصحافة والحـاء لام--ســـــــــــفير الثقافة والراء هاء 
يحل بمثلك عصــــــر الســـــــلام--فيحيا به الجيل والســــــين ظاء 
وتسعى دؤوبا لنشــــــر الســـطور --بأرض الفضـــــــيلة والطاء فاء 
تذاع الكرامـــــــــ  ـــــــة في محفل --حواك وصحــــــــبك والذال باء 
وكم ترفع الرأس والراء كــــــاف --وتمسـي على الجمر والجيم خاء 
إلى غاية لك والصاد شـــــــــــــي  ن --تطيــــــــــل لصهواتك الامتطاء 
فيا كاتبا ســــــــــار والتـــــاء ذال --ويا ناقدا طــــــــــار والنون حاء 
مدحت الغواني والغيــــــــــ  ن زاي --ورمت فضــــــائل واللام حاء 
وشدت قصــــور الفضيلة عمــــرا --فصــــــارت بفضلك والصاد باء 
وخط مدادك دون ريـــــــــــــ  ــاء --جميــــع المقالات والراء حـــاء 
كأن حروفك والصـــــــــــ  ـــاد ميم --تجـــــــلي لنا كيف صوت الحياء 
فســــــــبقك للخيــر من غير قاف --وحربك للســــــــوء من غير راء 
سبــــتـك الحضارة والضــاد قاف --بظــــــــــــل الستـارة والتاء فاء 
فمارست مذ صــــرت تلعب دورا --فـــــــــــــن  ون الإدارة والدال ثاء 
وجئت تطل بشتـــــــــى الوصـــايا --وأغنى التجــــــــارب والنون باء 
ســـلكت رؤى الدرب والدال غيـن --وصنت عرى الدين والصاد خاء 
فقف عند حــــدك إنا نثرنـــــــــــ  ا --لكشــف الخبايا حروف(الهجاء)

----------


## محمد محيسن

> أيا ذا الفضائل واللام حاء=====ويا ذا المكارم والميم هاء
> ويا أنجب الناس والباء سين=====ويا ذا الصيانة والصاد خاء
> ويا أكتب الناس والتاء ذال=====ويا أعلم الناس والعين ظاء
> تجود على الكل والدال راء=====فأنت السخى ويتلوه فاء


جزاكم الله خيرا ...أخانا العزيز أبا محمد ...
لكن هل يمكن أن توضح لنا المعنى  ؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> جزاكم الله خيرا ...أخانا العزيز أبا محمد ...
> لكن هل يمكن أن توضح لنا المعنى  ؟


حباً وكرامة أخى الحبيب
أيا ذا الفضائل واللام حاء=أيا ذا الفضائح
ويا ذا المكارم والميم هاء=ويا ذا المكاره
... وهكذا...  :Smile:

----------


## محمد محيسن

جميل جدا !
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي العزيز .

----------


## إشراق المستقبل

جميل هذا الهجاء بالرغم أني لا أحبذ هذا الفن كثيراً 
لكن أعجبتني هذه الطريقة المبطنة  في الهجاء 
شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## علاء المصرى

فعلاً جميلة جداً

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

السلام عليكم
كتبت ســـــــطورك واللام قاف
؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

> كتبت ســـــــطورك واللام قاف
> ؟؟؟؟


اللام قاف يريد في عجز البيت الآتي: بفهم سليم: سقيم.
ما شاء الله، طرافة وقعت موقعها.

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

قال أحد الشعراء  عندما تغرب ونزل ضيفاً على أحد البخلاء وقد تضجر البخيل من هذا الضيف:
وأخٍ مسه نُزولي بقَرحٍ        مثلما مسَّني من الجوع قَرحُ
بِتُّ ضيفاً له وقد حَكَمَ الدَّهرُ     وفي حُكْمِهِ على الحُرِّ قُبحُ
فابتداني يقول وهو من شِدَّةِ السَّكرةِ     غارقٌ فيها ليس يصحوا
لِمَ تَغَرَّبتَ! قلتُ قال رسول الله          والقولُ مِنهُ نُصحٌ ونُجْحُ:
سافروا تَغنَمُوا. قال وقد قال           تمام الحديث: صوموا تَصِحُّوا

نعوذ بالله بالله من البخل وأهله
تنبيه على قول الشاعر:  ((وقد حَكَمَ الدَّهرُ وفي حُكْمِهِ على الحُرِّ قُبحُ)) فهذا مما ل يوافق عليه.

----------


## ليث بني فارس

جزاكم الله خيرا أبيات هجاء قوية و بليغة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

أقول ُ :

فأنت الرحيمُ وذي الحاءُ جيمْ ... وحدُّك هُوْ أن تُحذفَ ياء

: )

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

أقولُ :

 ألست برأسٍ لأهلِ الشّفاءْ ***     بلى إن رَاؤكمُ هي باءْ

تُعافِي المريضَ وعينُك جيمْ     ***     وتحذفُ واوًا له منْ دَواءْ

فأنت كمعْنِ وذي النّونُ زايْ     ***     وأنت كقيسِ وذي القافُ تاءْ

وأنت كقلبيَ والقافُ كافْ     ***     وأنت كرَوْحِك والحَاء ثاءْ

وأنت كبَعْليَ والباءُ نونْ     ***     وسينُك ذالُك أهلَ الحِسَاءْ

تصُدّ المظالمَ والصادُ ميمْ     ***     تُبيدُ الحرامَ ودالُك حاءْ

فإن كان نَصْبًا فصادُك هاءْ     ***     وأنت البديلُ لنا الدّال خاءْ

فأنت حبيبٌ لأهل الضّياءْ     ***     وأنت كبعضِهمُ الضّادُ راءْ

وأنت جميلُ وجيمُك عَينْ     ***     وأنت فريدُ ففاؤكَ طاءْ

فأنت السّليم وذي اللامُ قافْ     ***     وأنت لَعالِمُنا العَينُ ظاءْ

وأنت لشَهْمُ وذي الشّينُ واوْ     ***     وما بك وَهْمُ وذي الواوُ فاءْ

لأنْتَ فقيهٌ تعينُ الصحيحْ     ***     وقافٌ وذي العينُ في الشّطر هاءْ

بنيتَ لوحْدِكَ والباءُ زايْ     ***     وغينُك باؤك أنت الغَلاءْ

فأنت الرّحيمُ وذي الحاءُ جيمْ ***         وحدّك هُوْ أن تُحذفَ ياءْ

فباءٌ وتاءٌ وثاءٌ وحاءْ     ***     وخاءٌ وراءٌ وطاءٌ وظاءْ

وفاءٌ وهاءٌ وياءٌ سواءْ     ***     فهذي لَعمري حروف الهجاءْ

 وسلامتكم 

 أخوكم ..
أبو عبد الله الرياني

----------


## إسلام إبراهيم عثمان

بارك الله فيكم
موضوع جميل وماتع
بوركتم

----------


## طراد

جزاكم الله خيرا جميل

----------


## مجيد محمد

> قصيدة من الطرائف 
> أيا ذا الفضائل واللام حاء=====ويا ذا المكارم والميم هاء
> ويا أنجب الناس والباء سين=====ويا ذا الصيانة والصاد خاء
> ويا أكتب الناس والتاء ذال=====ويا أعلم الناس والعين ظاء
> تجود على الكل والدال راء=====فأنت السخى ويتلوه فاء 
> 
> هذه الأبيات تنسب للشيخ على بن عبد الخالق القرنى  حفظه الله وهو كما تعلمون من  أبلغ المعاصرين .


هذه الأبيات ليست للشيخ علي بل هي لأبي الفضل أحمد بن محمد الصخري 406هـ، ذكرها له ياقوت الحموي في معجم الأدباء 2/503.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------

